# Before Anyone Posts About It ...



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As of this evening several Gold members have been banned from the site for ruining the enjoyment of UK-M for everyone else.

They received multiple warnings but continued to disrupt, bully, troll and write defamatory posts with deliberate intent to damage the integrity of this forum and those who maintain it.

This is a unanimous decision between both Admins and all Moderators.

If any of their remaining peers would like to join them please feel free to start threads complaining and the Mods will oblige.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

You might wanna say who they are so we can complain/applaud accordingly..


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

/Runs off to check profiles


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Who?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

From what I can see @resten @jon-kent for a start.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goosh said:


> From what I can see @resten @jon-kent for a start.


Why are you tagging them then ?

:lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

To be honest it was getting rather childish on here


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why are you tagging them then ?
> 
> :lol:


Ha ha!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

interesting... who was it then. I can see dr manhattan has gone as well


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> To be honest it was getting rather childish on here


Thats part of the reason I come on here tbh. I get enough serious bullsh*t in "real life"


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why are you tagging them then ?
> 
> :lol:


Haha. Good ****ing point. lolol.

Habit when I mention usernames I guess


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

well....i am still here, so it cant be me....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Some stealh bannin


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Goosh said:


> From what I can see @resten @jon-kent for a start.


Jon? why would jon get banned?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this to do with gangs and what not?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> Some stealh bannin


Not gonna lie, I expected it to be you


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's like a easter egg hunt


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> To be honest it was getting rather childish on here


It was and certain members thought they where above being banned because they where either Gold or popular this has never been the case, this has been a hot topic of discussion in the MOD lounge for some time.....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Why Jon he doesn't say anything to anyone?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

L11 said:


> Thats part of the reason I come on here tbh. I get enough serious bullsh*t in "real life"


A good bit of banter yes, but some of the posts look like they were started by 13 year olds


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Jon? why would jon get banned?


Cnuts been at comic com all day. Maybe he rustled some jimmies with his vlogs


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> Not gonna lie, I expected it to be you


I honestly checked breda's profile 1st haha


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

zack amin said:


> Why Jon he doesn't say anything to anyone?


Not that bans are up for debate, but I thought that he used to keep out of most of the 'trouble'


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> Not gonna lie, I expected it to be you


I'm sure my time will come


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> It was and certain members thought they where above being banned because they where either Gold or popular this has never been the case, this has been a hot topic of discussion in the MOD lounge for some time.....


and now we can finally enjoy the forum more, along with everyone else...and focus on other things that are more deserving of our attention


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I can see why some but not Jon. Its not for me to say so I guess.

More importantly when you gonna put the Mod voting list up?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> A good bit of banter yes, but some of the posts look like they were started by 13 year olds


That's what people normally say when they're on the wrong side of the joke..

I happen to find 13 year olds quite funny


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

zack amin said:


> Why Jon he doesn't say anything to anyone?


In the interests of transparency  ... posting a video saying that another member had killed a child didn't do him any favours.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Lorian said:


> In the interests of transparency  ... posting a video saying that another member had killed a child didn't do him any favours.


Ah that may be it then


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> Some stealh bannin


at least you survived breda


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

What on earth has been going on on here in the last few months?? I've been busy with work so have hardly been on here but in the last two months have seen Lorian, Katy and a couple of the mods make numerous threads about bullying and some sort of gang culture that has built. In the 5 odd years that I've been a member on here I've only seen Lorian post things like this a few times and all within the last few months??!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> In the interests of transparency  ... posting a video saying that another member had killed a child didn't do him any favours.


To befair the member he said it about had it coming , seems all the good people are being forced out lately and te people with back hand dealing are coming back


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Twisted said:


> I can see why some but not Jon. Its not for me to say so I guess.
> 
> More importantly when you gonna put the Mod voting list up?


This is all in process and updates will be made shortly in a dedicated thread


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Its a shame they've gone still the forum moves on and doubt they'll loose any sleep or cry on the walk home over it


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lorian said:


> transparency


F*ck me that's the first time I've seen that on here from a mod/admin. I hope it continues


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> at least you survived breda


My account is active but to the relief of admin and mods, i might not be as much


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zack amin said:


> To befair the member he said it about had it coming , seems all the good people are being forced out lately and te people with back hand dealing are coming back


The member had it coming....really to be accused of killing a child really that is your comeback??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> F*ck me that's the first time I've seen that on here from a mod/admin. I hope it continues


Best tame the slave inside you if you don't want to end up on that hit list :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> The member had it coming....really to be accused of killing a child really that is your comeback??


Yeah it wasn't that funny but the guy is an attention seeker , kind of sad that they get banned and mars gets his ban lifted . Did he line the right pockets?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> Cnuts been at comic com all day. Maybe he rustled some jimmies with his vlogs


Good point!!

Jon cant be banned, he keeps his sh!t straight up and his vlog is one of the best threads on here and he's a genuine and nice fella!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Are they permanently banned??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Best tame the slave inside you if you don't want to end up on that hit list :lol:


You too man.

That rebellious nature that got us our liberation from the white man will get us our liberation from ukm :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

zack amin said:


> To befair the member he said it about had it coming , seems all the good people are being forced out lately and te people with back hand dealing are coming back


All the good people?

I cannot think of one person who posted anything of value that is no longer here.

In fact, I've seen several very knowledgeable people from before you even joined back and posting again which has been really nice to see.

There is no back-hand dealing, there never has been and there never will be whilst I'm Admin.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

L11 said:


> That's what people normally say when they're on the wrong side of the joke..
> 
> I happen to find 13 year olds quite funny


As a man you find 13 year old juvenile humor funny, so did i when i was 13, but we all have to grow up sometime


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Lorian said:


> All the good people?
> 
> I cannot think of one person who posted anything of value that is no longer here.
> 
> ...


Give you £20 and a bag of sweet and salty popcorn if I can mod please?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Yeah it wasn't that funny but the guy is an attention seeker , kind of sad that they get banned and mars gets his ban lifted . Did he line the right pockets?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Are they permanently banned??


Some are, yes.

And, as Lorian has highlighted in his first post, we're happy to oblige if their peers wish to follow suit.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zack amin said:


> Yeah it wasn't that funny but the guy is an attention seeker , kind of sad that they get banned and mars gets his ban lifted . Did he line the right pockets?


There you go again making accusations that are going to get you banned you just cannot help yourself can you?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> All the good people?
> 
> I cannot think of one person who posted anything of value that is no longer here.
> 
> ...


Then how did mars get his ban unlifted? A lot of the members have left or stopped posting because of the amount of bitching and brown nosing that goes on, it's actually surprising what people have said , unfortunately Lorian you didn't listen to the people like you said you would ,

Politics and bull****


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Then how did mars get his ban unlifted? A lot of the members have left or stopped posting because of the amount of bitching and brown nosing that goes on, it's actually surprising what people have said , unfortunately Lorian you didn't listen to the people like you said you would ,
> 
> Politics and bull****


Are you still on about this?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

So it's two people thus far confirmed?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Twisted said:


> Give you £20 and a bag of sweet and salty popcorn if I can mod please?


God damnit! I'm trying to be good with my diet this weekend and not have a cheat meal. Then you go and mention sweet & salty popcorn! FFS, I'm off to go and ransack a pizza shop of its mighty meaty contents and its chicken kebabs. Yes, all because of your comment about succulent and delicious sweet & salty popcorn!

I hope you can live with yourself


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I can imagine the smirks and internet high 5s in the mod lounge right now

Instead of all the bs why dont you lot just ban who you dont want and let the rest of the ppl get on with it

The smugness is leavin a bitter taste


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Then how did mars get his ban unlifted? A lot of the members have left or stopped posting because of the amount of bitching and brown nosing that goes on, it's actually surprising what people have said , unfortunately Lorian you didn't listen to the people like you said you would ,
> 
> Politics and bull****


LMFAO

You are so gone mate.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

What's going on in this here thread?

Oh :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

zack amin said:


> Then how did mars get his ban unlifted? A lot of the members have left or stopped posting because of the amount of bitching and brown nosing that goes on, it's actually surprising what people have said , unfortunately Lorian you didn't listen to the people like you said you would ,
> 
> Politics and bull****


You should write a VERY stern letter.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> There you go again making accusations that are going to get you banned you just cannot help yourself can you?


I really can't :lol:

Nothing personal to you never had an issue with you

But it's pretty clear pockets have been lined and allowances made for the right people :lol: shame really this board was good until the best impartial mods got taken out


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Goosh said:


> God damnit! I'm trying to be good with my diet this weekend and not have a cheat meal. Then you go and mention sweet & salty popcorn! FFS, I'm off to go and ransack a pizza shop of its mighty meaty contents and its chicken kebabs. Yes, all because of your comment about succulent and delicious sweet & salty popcorn!
> 
> I hope you can live with yourself


Sweet and salty popcorn is the best it just works.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Lot of baiting going on in here, it will end in tears lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> What's going on in this here thread?
> 
> Oh :lol:


You got more than nine lives


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> I can imagine the smirks and internet high 5s in the mod lounge right now
> 
> Instead of all the bs why dont you lot just ban who you dont want and let the rest of the ppl get on with it
> 
> The smugness is leavin a bitter taste


Unfortunately if we did there would be a thread in 2 minutes asking why.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zack amin said:


> I really can't :lol:
> 
> Nothing personal to you never had an issue with you
> 
> But it's pretty clear pockets have been lined and allowances made for the right people :lol: shame really this board was good until the best impartial mods got taken out


Do you honestly think pockets have been lined so that people can continue to post on an internet forum?? Seems a little extreme to me, mind you, I suppose some people do spend their life on the internet.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> You should write a VERY stern letter.


I don't know te forum address

C/o Lorian

Ukm

Ukm way

Uk

Uk1 m11


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Then how did mars get his ban unlifted? A lot of the members have left or stopped posting because of the amount of bitching and brown nosing that goes on, it's actually surprising what people have said , unfortunately Lorian you didn't listen to the people like you said you would ,
> 
> Politics and bull****


This yours ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Do you honestly think pockets have been lined so that people can continue to post on an internet forum?? Seems a little extreme to me, mind you, I suppose some people do spend their life on the internet.


You've always seen the bigger picture in all the arguments we've had mike your a top lad , you know how the world works mate , money talks bullsh1t walks


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> What's going on in this here thread?
> 
> Oh :lol:


another survivor


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Kinda feel sorry for muscle talk 

God knows what's on there door step.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

zack amin said:


> You've always seen the bigger picture in all the arguments we've had mike your a top lad , you know how the world works mate , money talks bullsh1t walks


Cheerio.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> You've always seen the bigger picture in all the arguments we've had mike your a top lad , you know how the world works mate , money talks bullsh1t walks


clearly :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

zack amin said:


> I don't know te forum address
> 
> C/o Lorian
> 
> ...


It's

Ukm stern letters of complaint dept

Tinytoms palace

Hulk town

If you include a SAE you get a load of spam credit card letters and pizza menus back.

Bargain.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zack amin said:


> I really can't :lol:
> 
> Nothing personal to you never had an issue with you
> 
> But it's pretty clear pockets have been lined and allowances made for the right people :lol: shame really this board was good until the best impartial mods got taken out


I don't take this stuff seriously but please do not claim you was not warned 

And Good Bye........


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

zacks gone lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

shane89 said:


> zacks gone lol


He asked for it, he just kept on pushing


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

@Wheyman can I be a rep now  did Zack and Jon even get an induction?!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Another interesting thread


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol @ zack going on kamikaze.

What the f*ck was that


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Do you honestly think pockets have been lined so that people can continue to post on an internet forum?? Seems a little extreme to me, mind you, I suppose some people do spend their life on the internet.


I was thinking the same :laugh:

As much as I like it here, I don't see why anyone would start paying money to become a mod/have a ban lifted/encourage banning of others etc.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> I was thinking the same :laugh:
> 
> As much as I like it here, I don't see why anyone would start paying money to become a mod/have a ban lifted/encourage banning of others etc.


Maybe he thought differently and believed in it


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

L11 said:


> Lol @ zack going on kamikaze.
> 
> What the f*ck was that


I was literally sat here like this:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

L11 said:


> Lol @ zack going on kamikaze.
> 
> What the f*ck was that


He has been like that for a few days to be honest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> I was thinking the same :laugh:
> 
> As much as I like it here, I don't see why anyone would start paying money to become a mod/have a ban lifted/encourage banning of others etc.


Don't spoil the illusion chaps and talk sense please.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> I was thinking the same :laugh:
> 
> As much as I like it here, I don't see why anyone would start paying money to become a mod/have a ban lifted/encourage banning of others etc.


I'm not saying this is the case, but I assume that it was meant that certain members make money through the site and then offered a cut or whatever


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> He asked for it, he just kept on pushing


i know i find it hilarious people find this internet life so serious, i come on here for genuine advice and to look at rountines, steroid cycles etc maybe join in on the odd banter but jeez some people take things far too much


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Goosh said:


> I was literally sat here like this:


Believe me it's better than the I'm a celebrity sh!t I'm currently being forced to watch.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

We are lucky we get all this for free, why rock the boat and get banned


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Like a true muslim Zak launched a martyrdom operation tonight.

P.I.P


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I presume thats the whole gang gone now:confused1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Believe me it's better than the I'm a celebrity sh!t I'm currently being forced to watch.


You love that young lad really Tom lol, i bet you record it


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Believe me it's better than the I'm a celebrity sh!t I'm currently being forced to watch.


haha Unlucky mate.

Froch vs Groves undercard for me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Do you honestly think pockets have been lined so that people can continue to post on an internet forum?? Seems a little extreme to me, mind you, I suppose some people do spend their life on the internet.


Regardless of whether people would be that in love with the forum or not, the defamatory comments were unacceptable and horribly untrue. I can only think that his accusations were based on his own character becasue they certainly weren't based on ours!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> Lol @ zack going on kamikaze.
> 
> What the f*ck was that


That suicide bomber mentality

Martyrdom


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I presume thats the whole gang gone now:confused1:


Seize control!


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

The problem is with this Ok people got deserved bans and I don't disagree with the mod team on this. I see myself as a steady kinda long time member on here who avoids drama but the person who started another round of rubbish this week is sitting all smug now. That don't sit right with me and I feel he should have been looked at and dealt with.

Anyway the day I get upset with an internet forum is the day I turn it off. I'm going back to my boxing thread to watch The Quigg fight and munching on some pop corn. Peace be with you all.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I still don't understand why mods are allowed to insult people but members can't. TinyTom has called me a dirty slut numerous times but fùck all happens. When I was being accused of being a prostitute and sought help from the mods his response was "if you post pictures of your tits and talk about loving big cocks you deserve it" Yeah thanks pal.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

There must be some parts of the forum I don't have access to. To be fair though, I do spend more than enough time on here.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> That suicide bomber mentality
> 
> Martyrdom


Explosive gains.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I presume thats the whole gang gone now:confused1:


I was lead to believe their ranks had swollen to 35 after last night.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Believe me it's better than the I'm a celebrity sh!t I'm currently being forced to watch.





Goosh said:


> haha Unlucky mate.
> 
> Froch vs Groves undercard for me


im currently doing both lol, missus forcing the celeb sh1t and i got boxing on laptop lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tamara said:


> I still don't understand why mods are allowed to insult people but members can't. TinyTom has called me a dirty slut numerous times but fùck all happens. When I was being accused of being a prostitute and sought help from the mods his response was "if you post pictures of your tits and talk about loving big cocks you deserve it" Yeah thanks pal.


Lol no I said most welsh girls are sluts.

And actually I didn't say you deserved it I said if you don't want guys to make assumptions then try to be more reserved in your posting in the general forum.

Then you said I must condone rape of women in short skirts so with that gem of rational thought I decided not to continue.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> That suicide bomber mentality
> 
> Martyrdom


Tried to rep you for that but I think the mods have restricted black on black repping


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

tamara said:


> I still don't understand why mods are allowed to insult people but members can't. TinyTom has called me a dirty slut numerous times but fùck all happens. When I was being accused of being a prostitute and sought help from the mods his response was "if you post pictures of your tits and talk about loving big cocks you deserve it" Yeah thanks pal.


Oh no she didn't.

To be fair Tinytom is allowed because he'll take the banter aswell

*insert short joke here*


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh well


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

In true Tamara fashion she tries to make the thread all about her lol.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> In true Tamara fashion she tries to make the thread all about her lol.


Tbf every post she makes shes accused of attention seeking, to me she asked a fair question..


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

I know I have not been on here long but I think I am too long in the tooth, this is like kindergarten !!! I enjoy the odd bit of banter as much as anyone else but isn't this going a bit too far now!! It's like push the mods as far as you can and see if you get banned....grow up! :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Tbf every post she makes shes accused of attention seeking, to me she asked a fair question..


Which I answered.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lol no I said most welsh girls are sluts.
> 
> And actually I didn't say you deserved it I said if you don't want guys to make assumptions then try to be more reserved in your posting in the general forum.
> 
> Then you said I must condone rape of women in short skirts so with that gem of rational thought I decided not to continue.


Shall I post the message??

Right so you still agree then that cos I've posted a picture of my boobs and I openly talk about loving the big veiny gristle gut sticks I should have just accepted the accusations of being a prostitute?

I said it's almost like saying people who dress provocatively deserve to be raped. Yeah bit of an extreme comparison but I was píssed off and upset at the time.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones:whistling:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Tbf every post she makes shes accused of attention seeking, to me she asked a fair question..


I like tamara, i reckon she tougher than most of us on here and seeing as she gets some harsh stick on here at times and still posts she sits well with me!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> Tried to rep you for that but I think the mods have restricted black on black repping


Sign of the times bredrin


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Katy said:


> Regardless of whether people would be that in love with the forum or not, the defamatory comments were unacceptable and horribly untrue. I can only think that his accusations were based on his own character becasue they certainly weren't based on ours!


I'm a little confused as to what has been going on to be honest having only used the forum a little over the last few months, but I think some people take the internet a little too seriously! At the end of the day it's a faceless chat room with people you don't know and in a large majority of cases will never meet.

I also don't get why people get so upset with the mods. Surely there are more important things in life to worry about than whether or not some guy or gal on a computer miles away that you've never met thinks you're a fvcktard, or doesn't care about your grievance!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tamara said:


> Shall I post the message??
> 
> Right so you still agree then that cos I've posted a picture of my boobs and I openly talk about loving the big veiny gristle gut sticks I should have just accepted the accusations of being a prostitute?
> 
> I said it's almost like saying people who dress provocatively deserve to be raped. Yeah bit of an extreme comparison but I was píssed off and upset at the time.


I'm pretty sure I made all the mods aware of it at the time. Report the message if you think it was out of order and then all the mod team can see it.

You bite too easily. I actually have said (privately) that I respect you for sticking to your guns and having an opinion.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> We are lucky we get all this for free, why rock the boat and get banned


This is the point isn't it, this board is free to members because it is sponsored by various supplement and health and fitness companies. Like any other commercial operation the focus of the forum owners has to be creating and maintaining income streams, as well as encouraging as big as membership as possible so the sponsors know they have a large audience to promote their products and presence to.

So anybody who starts making snide remarks about sponsors, or who posts defamatory remarks and videos, or who troll, or start attacking the integrity of the mods or the forum owners, or who start to derail threads and attack other members and thus create an atmosphere where new members are discouraged form joining and existing members are discouraged from using the board; Such people wont last very long ....

All fairly self evident I'd have thought!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Loveleelady said:


> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones:whistling:


So much going on in here you'll have to be more specific lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greshie said:


> This is the point isn't it, this board is free to members because it is sponsored by various supplement and health and fitness companies. Like any other commercial operation the focus of the forum owners has to be creating and maintaining income streams, as well as encouraging as big as membership as possible so the sponsors know they have a large audience to promote their products and presence to.
> 
> So anybody who starts making snide remarks about sponsors, or who posts defamatory remarks and videos, or who troll, or start attacking the integrity of the mods or the forum owners, or who start to derail threads and attack other members and thus create an atmosphere where new members are discouraged form joining and existing members are discouraged from using the board; Such people wont last very long ....
> 
> All fairly self evident I'd have thought!


Take your logic elsewhere buster.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> So much going on in here you'll have to be more specific lol


Pretty houses that you live In...like green houses...but bigger... 

Mustn't throw anything In them. You'd end up smashing your own windows :0


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mrssalvatore said:


> Pretty houses that you live In...like green houses...but bigger...
> 
> Mustn't throw anything In them. You'd end up smashing your own windows :0


My house is green.

It says 'mini hulkville' on the door.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> My house is green.
> 
> It says 'mini hulkville' on the door.


WOW!! love it


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I'm pretty sure I made all the mods aware of it at the time. Report the message if you think it was out of order and then all the mod team can see it.
> 
> You bite too easily. I actually have said (privately) that I respect you for sticking to your guns and having an opinion.


Was too long ago to report it and to be honest I can't be arséd.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

more drama i failed to notice!

I'm just not trying hard enough to give a sh1t am I?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

tamara said:


> And I openly talk about loving the big veiny gristle gut sticks.........
> 
> .


Oh my laaawwwwwwwd! You just put me off my crisps.........

So now I'm not sure wether to thank you......cos I'm trying to stop eating them..........or be cross, cos they're part of my cheat meal saved specially for Saturday night with strictly.....

Oh dear! I'm in a world of confusion.....

:laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Take your logic elsewhere buster.


:laugh:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

tamara said:


> Shall I post the message??
> 
> Right so you still agree then that cos I've posted a picture of my boobs and I openly talk about loving the big veiny gristle gut sticks I should have just accepted the accusations of being a prostitute?
> 
> I said it's almost like saying people who dress provocatively deserve to be raped. Yeah bit of an extreme comparison but I was píssed off and upset at the time.


Genuine question! Does it really bother you that much, or is it more the principal that you're p!ssed at? Does it genuinely bother you that people you only know through a computer think that your a hooker, or that you're an attention seeker? I'm not trying to mock you by the way, genuinely interested!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> I'm sure my time will come


Yh I reckon ur cruising and u demand women belong in the kitchen...ur on ur way out mr breda  .


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

To be honest, fair play to Lorian for even bothering to reply to all of this crap in the first place. I've seen a lot of take, take, take and continue giving sh1t from members here who have asked for transparency, got it, then immediately found something else to p1ss and moan about. The guy didn't even need to bother addressing any of this openly and I was surprised that he did, you should have taken that and left it but lessons learned the hard way I guess.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> This is the point isn't it, this board is free to members because it is sponsored by various supplement and health and fitness companies. Like any other commercial operation the focus of the forum owners has to be creating and maintaining income streams, as well as encouraging as big as membership as possible so the sponsors know they have a large audience to promote their products and presence to.
> 
> So anybody who starts making snide remarks about sponsors, or who posts defamatory remarks and videos, or who troll, or start attacking the integrity of the mods or the forum owners, or who start to derail threads and attack other members and thus create an atmosphere where new members are discouraged form joining and existing members are discouraged from using the board; Such people wont last very long ....
> 
> All fairly self evident I'd have thought!


Indeed. It is a mutually beneficial relationship that is therefore in everyone's best interest to maintain


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Twisted said:


> The problem is with this Ok people got deserved bans and I don't disagree with the mod team on this. I see myself as a steady kinda long time member on here who avoids drama but the person who started another round of rubbish this week is sitting all smug now. That don't sit right with me and I feel he should have been looked at and dealt with.
> 
> Anyway the day I get upset with an internet forum is the day I turn it off. I'm going back to my boxing thread to watch The Quigg fight and munching on some pop corn. Peace be with you all.


It does seem like people who shouldn't be on here still are and we've lost some others who are ok. And I presume your thinking about the same one as me who started a load of trouble.

Seems there is more bullying coming from mods than members in some threads.

I don't normally comment on these threads because it's the internet and people can just ignore what they don't like, but it seems if you've got old friends in the mod lounge and keep complaining about certain members then they're gone.

I hope I don't ever make any sort of comment that upsets one of the chosen members or I'll be gone. I hope not cause I enjoy this forum but it does seem like old time members want any new people who have opinions gone.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

So ronins vlog has been deleted?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Genuine question! Does it really bother you that much, or is it more the principal that you're p!ssed at? Does it genuinely bother you that people you only know through a computer think that your a hooker, or that you're an attention seeker? I'm not trying to mock you by the way, genuinely interested!


In fairness, it weren't just someone calling someone names randomly, without going in to too much detail


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lukeee said:


> So ronins vlog has been deleted?


Against some rule i presume


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yh I reckon ur cruising and u demand women belong in the kitchen...ur on ur way out mr breda  .


Ah so It guh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Against some rule i presume


Yes the rule of referring to people as a child killer as Lorian pointed out.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

No more Brucie pics......bugger.....


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Genuine question! Does it really bother you that much, or is it more the principal that you're p!ssed at? Does it genuinely bother you that people you only know through a computer think that your a hooker, or that you're an attention seeker? I'm not trying to mock you by the way, genuinely interested!


I don't give a fùck if people call me an attention seeker but the prostitute accusations at the time they upset upset me. The reason I was upset was because the people that said it also knew I had a young daughter and for them to think that I would have that sort of world around my child was hurtful, didn't matter if I know them or not just the thought of people thinking that low of me did upset me I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tamara said:


> I don't give a fùck if people call me an attention seeker but the prostitute accusations at the time they upset upset me. The reason I was upset was because the people that said it also knew I had a young daughter and for them to think that I would have that sort of world around my child was hurtful, didn't matter if I know them or not just the thought of people thinking that low of me did upset me I'm not gonna lie.


Can we get back on topic please ....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyway, thank you to Lorian & Katy for working on a Sat night, when you both should be in bed...asleep. * clears throat* 

The bans....really can't any of you work it out?

No, I will not explain.

So shall we all move forward, this forum is for our leisure time...ok?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Even though he is now banned, as it was raised I will address it 'on the record' one final time.

*No money, goods, possessions, bitcoins, gemstones, precious metals or products (drug or otherwise) have ever changed hands in relation to bans or who moderates this forum.*

UK-Muscle is one of the largest and most popular body-building forums in the world. As 'the man at the top' I would be foolish to associate myself in any capacity with any form of illegal activity. In the event of anything kicking off I would probably be the first in line for questioning.

I make a decent living from my other businesses. I am thankful every day for what I have achieved and I have no need, want or desire to jeopardise it.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> In fairness, it weren't just someone calling someone names randomly, without going in to too much detail


If you're referring to the whole boob and pictures thing then I know about that but was meaning more in general. I don't really agree with sharing intimate photo's without permission to be honest, and especially don't really agree with sharing them on the internet, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Are these bans perma bans?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Can we get back on topic please ....


She just answered a question in fairness and her original point was valid as the thread is about people getting banned for bullying and such


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Please tell me @Ashcrapper hasn't gone


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Zack's banned. I was just about to neg him for negging me about old news!
> 
> Another troublemaker bites the dust.:laugh:


Real class. I don't get the hump with anyone on here but thats just not nice.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mez said:


> It does seem like people who shouldn't be on here still are and we've lost some others who are ok. And I presume your thinking about the same one as me who started a load of trouble.
> 
> Seems there is more bullying coming from mods than members in some threads.
> 
> ...


Not really. We only really get involved in threads that are reported or where the 'mods on the take' or other such stuff gets said.

I have never banned someone because a mate asked me to. In fact my mates would never ask that.

But if a legitimate report leads to that behaviour being highlighted as unacceptable then we have to do something.

Most times we edit or delete stuff. Occasionally we have to post saying 'don't say that'

Banning is not a frequent activity compared to the frequency of reported posts.

Bullying by mods could be seen that way when we come down hard. It's a point if view. If we did fcuk all then it would be a pretty nasty forum.

Never going to please everyone.

And as mods we are entitled to our opinions as well.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Are these bans perma bans?


Zack, resten and jons are

Not sure who else got hit


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> If you're referring to the whole boob and pictures thing then I know about that but was meaning more in general. I don't really agree with sharing intimate photo's without permission to be honest, and especially don't really agree with sharing them on the internet, but that's just my personal opinion.


I am not


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tamara said:


> I don't give a fùck if people call me an attention seeker but the prostitute accusations at the time they upset upset me. The reason I was upset was because the people that said it also knew I had a young daughter and for them to think that I would have that sort of world around my child was hurtful, didn't matter if I know them or not just the thought of people thinking that low of me did upset me I'm not gonna lie.


That's a fair comment. And those guys are all now banned I believe.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

tamara said:


> I don't give a fùck if people call me an attention seeker but the prostitute accusations at the time they upset upset me. The reason I was upset was because the people that said it also knew I had a young daughter and for them to think that I would have that sort of world around my child was hurtful, didn't matter if I know them or not just the thought of people thinking that low of me did upset me I'm not gonna lie.


Ah OK.



Fatstuff said:


> Can we get back on topic please ....


She kind of is on topic. The thread is about people being banned for comments and bullying etc, etc, I asked a question as to why she got so upset, and she responded??


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is this the group hug thread??

Not seen so many different people post in the same thread on a Saturday night before.

Its like being in a parallel universe.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Im newish , dont really want to get involved . But I liked Resten , thought he was turning over a new leaf - although I quite liked the old leaf , the little I saw -.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Against some rule i presume


Thats a loss to this forum imo. Alright the last vid may of been in bad taste but to be honest i think i liked it as i found it funny and took it as a joke and though id not read the entire thread it was top notch, everyone enjoying jons videos with lots of banter between a wide spectrum of both male and female members.

Jon is respected on here and i think its a fcuking shame if he is banned for good as he bought something new and fresh to the forum.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mez said:


> It does seem like people who shouldn't be on here still are and we've lost some others who are ok. And I presume your thinking about the same one as me who started a load of trouble.
> 
> Seems there is more bullying coming from mods than members in some threads.
> 
> ...


I would genuinely like to know who you think should be banned and why, so please do PM me that information. We do not discriminate but we can also not read and monitor every thread and member on this board. The recent bans were deliberated over for aaages (perhaps too long) to ensure that we were fair and gave more than enough warning.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yes the rule of referring to people as a child killer as Lorian pointed out.


You should have deleted it when you momentarily locked it a few months back, would have saved you all this hustle


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh my laaawwwwwwwd! You just put me off my crisps.........
> 
> So now I'm not sure wether to thank you......cos I'm trying to stop eating them..........or be cross, cos they're part of my cheat meal saved specially for Saturday night with strictly.....
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go with thanking @tamara for it tbh. Purely 'cause I've got a new way to describe mine 

:laugh:

What flavoured crisps?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You should have deleted it when you momentarily locked it a few months back, would have saved you all this hustle


No hassle to me, you have an issue with it take it up with lorian, he banned him.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Lol no I said most welsh girls are sluts.
> 
> And actually I didn't say you deserved it I said if you don't want guys to make assumptions then try to be more reserved in your posting in the general forum.
> 
> Then you said I must condone rape of women in short skirts so with that gem of rational thought I decided not to continue.


No man should be calling any female a slut...it's just disrespectful. Mod or not...and u would have had to have slept with 'most' of the welsh girls to claim that accusation would u not?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No man should be calling any female a slut...it's just disrespectful. Mod or not...and u would have had to have slept with 'most' of the welsh girls to claim that accusation would u not?


Skye!!! Behave yourself woman!

Tis done with now


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

am up to page 4 .and i see it's like a load of ald woman bitching ...............again grow up MEN ffs..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> No man should be calling any female a slut...it's just disrespectful. Mod or not...and u would have had to have slept with 'most' of the welsh girls to claim that accusation would u not?


Correct.

Do I get a medal?

On another note does that mean that women can't call men 'w ankers' cos I seem to hear that a lot and I get very offended.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If removed a number of posts due to their baiting tone. Anymore and the thread's closed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Goosh said:


> I'm gonna go with thanking @tamara for it tbh. Purely 'cause I've not got a new way to describe mine
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> What flavoured crisps?


Errr...ummmm......hee hee.....kettles salt and vinegar...my faves.....will go with your vote I guess, but....grisly veiny?....oh dear me.......i must really have a word with tams...I really should....:laugh:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

LER said:


> am up to page 4 .and i see it's like a load of ald woman bitching ...............again grow up MEN ffs..


Don't type replies, you'll never get to the end of the thread otherwise :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Errr...ummmm......hee hee.....kettles salt and vinegar...my faves.....will go with your vote I guess, but....grisly veiny?....oh dear me.......i must really have a word with tams...I really should....:laugh:


Hmmm they're my fav to


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Errr...ummmm......hee hee.....kettles salt and vinegar...my faves.....will go with your vote I guess, but....grisly veiny?....oh dear me.......i must really have a word with tams...I really should....:laugh:


Try the CO-OP sea salt and Chardonnay, they're gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Try the CO-OP sea salt and Chardonnay, they're gorgeous :thumb:


No no no the Chardonnay goes in a glass not in the crisps


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Ragnar said:


> Don't type replies, you'll never get to the end of the thread otherwise :laugh:


forgot were i was up to now.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Errr...ummmm......hee hee.....kettles salt and vinegar...my faves.....will go with your vote I guess, but....grisly veiny?....oh dear me.......i must really have a word with tams...I really should....:laugh:


Love a bit of Kettles!! Impossible to eat quietly though.

She has a way with words, what can I say


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Katy said:


> If removed a number of posts due to their baiting tone. Anymore and the thread's closed.


The thread should be closed anyway in my opinion before it ends up the same as most of these do now. It has served its purpose


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Correct.
> 
> Do I get a medal?
> 
> On another note does that mean that women can't call men 'w ankers' cos I seem to hear that a lot and I get very offended.


Well not really cos the female equivalent to being called a wánker would be to call them a bitch or a twát or some other throw away comment. To call someone a dirty slut is you saying your opinion.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> I am not


Ah, in that case I don't know about anything further that happened. Actually yes I do I remember having a private convo with her where she explained about something that went down which was pretty bad. Obviously no more to be said about that and it goes without saying that I think that sort of thing would p!ss most off. But as I was saying earlier I meant in general terms. But she's answered now and made a fair point.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

m575 said:


> The thread should be closed anyway in my opinion before it ends up the same as most of these do now. It has served its purpose


Look at you callin the shots lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I really don`t get it why start sh!t when you know its gonna land you in trouble ? I mean im all for freedom of speech but there is such things as taking thing abit to far i think ? Why can`t we just enjoy this site for what it is ? And just be happy we actually HAVE this site?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Look at you callin the shots lol


Sorry mate you caught me. Was just showing how I can be assertive as a future mod....like fvck I wouldn't want the headache!! :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

m575 said:


> The thread should be closed anyway in my opinion before it ends up the same as most of these do now. It has served its purpose


We feel that it is an important thread to keep bumped for now so any derailing posts will have to be deleted.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tamara said:


> Well not really cos the female equivalent to being called a ****ér would be to call them a bitch or a twát or some other throw away comment. To call someone a dirty slut is you saying your opinion.


I think if I continue on the wind up it will get heated.

Tamara I actually don't think women are sluts I only said that ages ago to get a bite as we were having a bit of a set to.

So for the record. I apologise if you or any other bird took offence


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

The funniest thing here is, members moaning and saying they won't be posting much from now on but they've probably contributed most to this thread!

Too many little school boy cliques on here backing their 'gang'

I agree the site has really declined of recent but it's not down to the moderation side of things more the new age idiots that post here.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Correct.
> 
> Do I get a medal?
> 
> On another note does that mean that women can't call men 'w ankers' cos I seem to hear that a lot and I get very offended.


No medal...there's no proof..

I doubt it offends u ...not saying it's ok but ****er is referring to an idiot not the same context.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Shame the clamp down didn't come a few months sooner, would have saved me getting my other profile deleted, i'd be gold by now :lol: not that it matters.

I am genuinely shocked that Jon is gone though, he's always been a top bloke in my eyes, but I haven't seen the said thread so I cannot comment on it, but it's a shame, as I think it would be something he'd not repeat, lesson learnt and all that.

I'm glad Hackskii is still here too and that Mars is back, 2 top blokes who've always been mega helpful when approached.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Katy said:


> We feel that it is an important thread to keep bumped for now so any derailing posts will have to be deleted.


People should be allowed to debate, like adults of course and without the snidey comments. Appreciate you keeping it open @Katy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Skye!!! Behave yourself woman!
> 
> Tis done with now


Lol behave?? I'm. Not doing anything bad!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol behave?? I'm. Not doing anything bad!!!


Hehe makes a change !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

like iv said can`t we all just get along ? :/


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

NO


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> like iv said can`t we all just get along ? :/


With this many people on a forum not everyone will get along but it seems the younger members have born the brunt of what seemed to me collective fukry


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> NO


You big meanie pants !


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> With this many people on a forum not everyone will get along but it seems the younger members have born the brunt of what seemed to me collective fukry


You reeealy like that word don't ya


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Right i've already had a warning this week ref a suicide bomber comment so......................

Im just going to sit here and be very VERY quiet :rolleye:

So there ! :001_tt2:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> You reeealy like that word don't ya


Yes


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> You reeealy like that word don't ya


It is a good word though, admit it! :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yes


Blunt :-/


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:



> You big meanie pants !


I won't go there on this thread lady!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I won't go there on this thread lady!!!


Spoil sport  I had smilie faces!! So NER


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> You big meanie pants !


You tell him mrssalvatore !!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehe makes a change !


Nooooo I need to get badder grrrrrrr


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Nooooo I need to get badder grrrrrrr


Yes !! : D


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Blunt :-/


Yep


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh lets go then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

So where are all the banned and future banned going to go or have gone now?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yep


>:-/ what did I ever do to you!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> So where are all the banned and future banned going to go or have gone now?


Mumsnet


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh lets go then


My legs are bigger than yours NER NER na NER NER


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> With this many people on a forum not everyone will get along but it seems the younger members have born the brunt of what seemed to me collective fukry


I just dont see the point i mean are we not all here for the same reasons ? For our common interest in training , muscle , nutrition , gear , a good chat ? I mean do people want this site to shut down or what ?

I LOVE THIS SITE iv had my ups & downs & sure its the internet but iv made some friends on here , iv been here through good & bad times and its really a lovely place when people just act decent.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> So where are all the banned and future banned going to go or have gone now?


I'll take them all on my site LPSG.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> My legs are bigger than yours NER NER na NER NER


fight fight fight :2guns:

:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I just dont see the point i mean are we not all here for the same reasons ? For our common interest in training , muscle , nutrition , gear , a good chat ? I mean do people want this site to shut down or what ?
> 
> I LOVE THIS SITE iv had my ups & downs & sure its the internet but iv made some friends on here , iv been here through good & bad times and its really a lovely place when people just act decent.


The problem is you might see them as friends while others consider them as gangs/cliques


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes !! : D


Got any suggestions for being badder??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I think it's a shame. They made me laugh.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tamara said:


> I'll take them all on my site LPSG.


Local produce soil gardeners??


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Got any suggestions for being badder??


Let me get back to you on that one... I need topping up aswell... *puts on thinking cap*


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> So where are all the banned and future banned going to go or have gone now?


Onto @Lorian 's MMA forum. :thumb:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing will ever change on this forum until they start banning these macho boys that call me a poof for using a squat pad.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Local produce soil gardeners??


Large penis support group.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> The problem is you might see them as friends while others consider them as gangs/cliques


Well im not with any GANG on here im for myself & i try to like most people on here & get along with people. Its not that hard if people try & stop acting out .


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> I LOVE THIS SITE iv had my ups & downs & sure its the internet but iv made some friends on here , iv been here through good & bad times and its really a lovely place when people just act decent.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Greshie said:


> This is the point isn't it, this board is free to members because it is sponsored by various supplement and health and fitness companies. Like any other commercial operation the focus of the forum owners has to be creating and maintaining income streams, as well as encouraging as big as membership as possible so the sponsors know they have a large audience to promote their products and presence to.
> 
> So anybody who starts making snide remarks about sponsors, or who posts defamatory remarks and videos, or who troll, or start attacking the integrity of the mods or the forum owners, or who start to derail threads and attack other members and thus create an atmosphere where new members are discouraged form joining and existing members are discouraged from using the board; Such people wont last very long ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Errr...ummmm......hee hee.....kettles salt and vinegar...my faves.....will go with your vote I guess, but....grisly veiny?....oh dear me.......i must really have a word with tams...I really should....:laugh:


Have u tried the Special K crisp things? I thought they would be rubbish but the salt and vinegar are mmmmmm. Less cals than crisp


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

tamara said:


> Large penis support group.


There's actually a support group for that? :whistling:

An appreciation society more like


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Have u tried the Special K crisp things? I thought they would be rubbish but the salt and vinegar are mmmmmm. Less cals than crisp


Have u tried velvet crunch ?


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Have u tried the Special K crisp things? I thought they would be rubbish but the salt and vinegar are mmmmmm. Less cals than crisp


I thought Special K only came in pizza box cardboard flavour?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Spoil sport  I had smilie faces!! So NER


I meant i have big pants. Things seem to have got mixed up sweetie


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


>


& why not ? Whats the problem with that ?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Its moments like this I'm glad I'm exactly like my hero...........Django


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

justin case said:


> Nothing will ever change on this forum until they start banning these macho boys that call me a poof for using a squat pad.


You chose to colour it pink and draw flowers and rainbows all over it :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Have u tried the Special K crisp things? I thought they would be rubbish but the salt and vinegar are mmmmmm. Less cals than crisp


I haven't tried them but saw an ad about them and also thought they would be pants.....I will check them out though, next week....I can leave chocolate alone until it rots, but crisps....mmmm...now that's a whole different thing...cheers....


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> & why not ? Whats the problem with that ?


There is no problem with that :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I meant i have big pants. Things seem to have got mixed up sweetie


I was responding to the "in this thread bit"

I presumed you meant you needed large pants for them to contain ...cough... Particular equipment  . 

However I wasn't biting


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Glad ime 50 odd and all grown up  i wouldent have lasted more than ten posts on here in my twentys as i was a right c*nt lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> There is no problem with that :thumbup1:


Awesome


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> >:-/ what did I ever do to you!


Nuthin

Cant say wat I wanna say without bein banned as warnings have been given out about bringing up previously banned members who may or may not be you


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

vetran said:


> Glad ime 50 odd and grown up  i wouldent have lasted more than ten posts on here in my twentys as i was a right c*nt lol


Same here,in my 20s I genuinely would have gone on a road trip and visited gyms around the country and put a few chumps on here to sleep


----------



## daniel.san (Sep 27, 2012)

can't wait to see if my post get's allowed after moderation lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Nuthin
> 
> Cant say wat I wanna say without bein banned as warnings have been given out about bringing up previously banned members who may or may not be you


Oh :-/ fair do's


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

daniel.san said:


> can't wait to see if my post get's allowed after moderation lol.


lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> I was responding to the "in this thread bit"
> 
> I presumed you meant you needed large pants for them to contain ...cough... Particular equipment  .
> 
> However I wasn't biting


ERR no in that dept.

So all is good?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

daniel.san said:


> can't wait to see if my post get's allowed after moderation lol.


Katy has already quoted you and said Lorian will respond to you tomorrow, please stick around till then :thumbup1:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think it's a shame. They made me laugh.


They just made most people laugh, and most people who they upset just ignored them like grown ups do.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Same here,in my 20s I genuinely would have gone on a road trip and visited gyms around the country and put a few chumps on here to sleep


The old gangs only bin gone 5 minutes and already there's another one forming :lol:


----------



## daniel.san (Sep 27, 2012)

Milky said:


> Katy has already quoted you and said Lorian will respond to you tomorrow, please stick around till then :thumbup1:


it will go public 1 way or another.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> ERR no in that dept.
> 
> So all is good?


Hah of course


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

daniel.san said:


> it will go public 1 way or another.


You got secrets daniel san? whole new level of fukry! lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> This is actually the best post I've read in the last few days of utter drivel others have posted sorry to say mods included, I never seen such a carry on any forum and I actively post on over a dozen other forum of various hobbies/interests. Sad really.
> 
> But it is VERY clear that UKM is a business and is forcefully run as one, of my various forums I rank UKM bottom for any sense of community that is incredible on many other forums. I now have some of the best mates I've ever had through those forums who I meet regularly, could you imagine that happening here.
> 
> ...


Any privately owned forum that isn't run as a business - unless it runs by member subscription , or the owners have deep pockets - wont last very long.

There are several people on this board who I would love to meet up with ... geography and time allowing, and yes I can imagine people meeting up through this forum, because I know it's happened, in fact I know of at least one couple, if not two, who have met through here..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> The old gangs only bin gone 5 minutes and already there's another one forming :lol:


Me and veteran,two old brawlers cleaning up the place lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

daniel.san said:


> it will go public 1 way or another.


What will ?

Are you suffering from some kind of delusion or self importance trip ?


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

The best outcome for this thread would be to lock it. I'm surprised it wasn't made a closed thread.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> What will ?
> 
> Are you suffering from some kind of delusion or self importance trip ?


Nows your chance to shine milkster:thumbup1:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

daniel.san said:


> can't wait to see if my post get's allowed after moderation lol.


Personally I can't wait, is it a good one ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

daniel.san said:


> it will go public 1 way or another.


Yawn.

No evidence. Just 'rumours'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Socko said:


> You got secrets daniel san? whole new level of fukry! lol


Can I use the word fukry in real life, but like fcukery?? I'm pretty white though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nows your chance to shine milkster:thumbup1:


Hopefully all my " dealing " and " violence towards women " posts will go public.

I am getting the popcorn myself now...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

slow as fook .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I daren't go to bed in case DanSan posts the revelations and it then gets deleted before I get up!! :death:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Can I use the word fukry in real life, but like fcukery?? I'm pretty white though.


I'm going to try it as well mate and I'm as vanilla as they come


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well this has SERIOUSLY improved my dull evening. Didn't mind Jon seemed a decent guy. Didn't mind resten, from the second I added him to ignore list.

I'm glad with how it's been moderated, threads were being ruined constantly and if a new member come on here and saw these posts I'm pretty sure it would be a short stay for them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I daren't go to bed in case DanSan posts the revelations and it then gets deleted before I get up!! :death:


I even quoted his first post, whats he waffling about ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Socko said:


> I'm going to try it as well mate and I'm as vanilla as they come


Right then old chap, let's take this fcukery for a spin and report back our feelings!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well this has SERIOUSLY improved my dull evening. Didn't mind Jon seemed a decent guy. Didn't mind resten, from the second I added him to ignore list.
> 
> I'm glad with how it's been moderated, threads were being ruined constantly and if a new member come on here and saw these posts I'm pretty sure it would be a short stay for them.


He did have a cracking beard that lad


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right clearly my plight is going on def ears this sh!ts still going on why are you people so bloody stubborn ! Why can`t people just let things go ? I mean whats the problem ? What the master plan ? The agenda here ??? I can`t see a point in this argument i can only see stubborn members who won`t let stuff go cause of some misplaced sense of self entitlement.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Milky said:


> I even quoted his first post, whats he waffling about ?


I have no idea but the suspense.....!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Can I use the word fukry in real life, but like fcukery?? I'm pretty white though.


Its universal

Ashcrapper even evoled the word into "fukwittery"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Right clearly my plight is going on def ears this sh!ts still going on why are you people so bloody stubborn ! Why can`t people just let things go ? I mean whats the problem ? What the master plan ? The agenda here ??? I can`t see a point in this argument i can only see stubborn members who won`t let stuff go cause of some misplaced sense of self entitlement.


I fail to see where there is arguing now m8


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Its universal
> 
> Ashcrapper even evoled the word into "fukwittery"


The man.

Is a genius.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I daren't go to bed in case DanSan posts the revelations and it then gets deleted before I get up!! :death:


Me too, I'm in bed with all the lights off, the mrs asleep and just my phone in my face refreshing every minute. It's just nail biting stuff, I recon Daniel.san is gonna blow this thing wide open :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

It's not that exciting.

Because I used to post info about labs etc people tended to think I was associated with them and dealing on the board.

Apparently this is 'fact'

But sorry I don't deal on the board. As I tell everyone that PMs me asking for sources. 'I cannot help you with that'

I'm just well informed as anyone being in the industry as long as I have would be.

That's it really. Sorry to steal the thunder.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Right clearly my plight is going on def ears this sh!ts still going on why are you people so bloody stubborn ! Why can`t people just let things go ? I mean whats the problem ? What the master plan ? The agenda here ??? I can`t see a point in this argument i can only see stubborn members who won`t let stuff go cause of some misplaced sense of self entitlement.


Because they were gang members silly and people stick together in gangs, or pay the consequences. Havnt you seen all the gangster films ffs?

I joke of course.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I fail to see where there is arguing now m8


Just seems looks that way to me like everyone is arguing about something thats all :/


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm gonna be pretty ****ed off if daniel sans secret turns out to be "wax on wax off" just sayin


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Right clearly my plight is going on def ears this sh!ts still going on why are you people so bloody stubborn ! Why can`t people just let things go ? I mean whats the problem ? What the master plan ? The agenda here ??? I can`t see a point in this argument i can only see stubborn members who won`t let stuff go cause of some misplaced sense of self entitlement.


After zack went i didnt see arguments, what page are you on?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Because they were gang members silly and people stick together in gangs, or pay the consequences. Havnt you seen all the gangster films ffs?
> 
> I joke of course.


lol what snitches get stitches ? That how it is now ?  :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Closed

Lorian can reopen in the morning if people are really that bothered about posting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And as all of you know l love talking about violence towards women and have a bigger customer base than Ikea and Pablo Escabar !!!


----------

